# Just installed CyanogenMod 9 can't boot Android



## Boily (Aug 14, 2012)

So I fallowed the steps to install Android on my tablet, I get the moboot 0.3.5 boot menu and when I choose "boot CyanogenMod" it goes into a loop and keep restarting to the moboot menu...

I cleared the cache with the ClockworkMod, didn't change anything, I also did a factory reset of my tablet before installing Android.

Would love to make this work, can anyone help me fix that bug ?






Thanks


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Boily said:


> So I fallowed the steps to install Android on my tablet, I get the moboot 0.3.5 boot menu and when I choose "boot CyanogenMod" it goes into a loop and keep restarting to the moboot menu...
> 
> I cleared the cache with the ClockworkMod, didn't change anything, I also did a factory reset of my tablet before installing Android.
> 
> ...


Hi, Just reflash your Rom and gapps through ClockWorkMod and you should be fine.


----------



## Boily (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you very much its working now


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Boily said:


> Thank you very much its working now


Very glad to hear it, Enjoy CyanogenMod9 you're going to love it

Checkout the links in the description of this video. Great stuff to get you started with Android:


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

hey Roland, I see that you have Juice Defender running on your TouchPad, is it working well for you? I uninstalled it because it kept making my WiFi freak out.


----------

